# Alphakanal direkt in Maske einbinden?



## Chickow (7. September 2005)

Folgende Problematik:

Ich habe einen Plamenwald in einem 3D Programm mit Alphakanal gerendert und in Photoshop geöffnet. Nun möchte ich gerne die Palmen freistellen mit diesem Alphakanal. Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass die Funktionen "Zauberstab", "Auswahl laden" und "Farbbereich auswählen" leider nicht so gut funktioniert, da die kleineren, feinen Blätter nicht mit ausgewählt werden, obwohl diese auf dem Alphakanal gut zu sehen sind.

Nun frage ich mich, ob ich, um es simpel auszudrücken, den Alphakanal in die Ebenenmaske "reinziehen" kann, als sprich einfügen, ohne jegliches Auswahlverfahren oder so.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke,
Chris


----------



## extracuriosity (7. September 2005)

Markiere den Alphakanal und kopiere ihn in die Zwischenablage. Jetzt wechselst du zu deiner Palmenebene und legst eine Maske an. Wieder zurück zu den Kanälen und den neuen Kanal (noch jungfräulich) auswählen. Nun den Inhalt der Zwischenablage einfügen (STRG + V).


----------



## McAce (7. September 2005)

Eine Alternative wäre noch den AlphaKanal in der KanalPalette mit STRG und rechter Maustaste
anzuklicken. 
Dann in die Ebenenpalette zu wechseln und dort auf der Ebene einfach eine Ebenenmaske
hinzufügfen und schon hast du den Alphakanal in deiner Ebenenmaske


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2005)

oder du gehst über Auswahl-Auswahl laden und wählst den Alphakanal aus, oder du drückst strg+alt+4 oder 5 (je nachdem ob du RGB oder CMYK verwendest) und dann eben eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen. Ich dachte ich schreib das jetzt mal der Vollstädigkeitshalber mal hin  .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Chickow (7. September 2005)

Mensch danke für die schnelle und nette Antworten. Die erste Möglichkeit ist genau das was ich gesucht habe!  Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2005)

Hi,
deine Antwort stimmt so nicht ganz (Die erste Möglichkeit ist genau das was ich gesucht habe!)
Da zur Lösung deines Problems alle unsere Antworten geführt hätten und meiner Meinung nach sogar schneller als die von extracuriosity. Ich möchte hier natürlich keinen Streit vom Zaun reißen.

Gruß


----------



## McAce (7. September 2005)

@ Dirty World recht hast du schon aber was soll´s er hat sein Problem gelöst
    und darauf kommst ja nun an.

MFG McAce


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. September 2005)

Da hast du schon recht. Nur ging es mir darum Chickow nochmals explizit darauf hinzuweisen, da es beim lernen eines Programmes ja auch darauf ankommt wie schnell man etwas erledigen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## McAce (8. September 2005)

Ich denke einfach er hat die anderen beiden Möglichkeiten noch gar nicht getstet und er wird eh bald schnell merken das es nicht nur einen Weg gibt um Ziel zu kommen.
WEnn er den längeren nimmt ist das sein Problem nicht meines


----------

